# Topics > Toys >  Talkie, voice toys, Toymail Co. LLC, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Toymail Co. LLC

----------


## Airicist

Toymail Talkies

Published on Mar 6, 2016




> This hot new tech toy will change the way you talk to your kids! Pre-order starts on 3/8.

----------


## Airicist

Hot new tech toy - Toymail Talkies!

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Toymail Talkies let friends and family exchange voice messages with kids for two-way messaging! Messages can be sent phone-to-toy or toy-to-toy so that children can connect directly with their friends and their grownups! Pre-order starts March 8th, 2016 and quantities are limited.

----------


## Airicist

Sending messages

Published on Oct 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Toymail - How it works

Published on Aug 14, 2017

----------

